# Meet Bill Auberlen @ Crevier 1/15/04 6PM



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

I got this in my email. I'm not going but thought maybe someone might like to go...

Come visit Crevier BMW and Crevier MINI on Thursday evening, January 15th to meet BILL AUBERLEN - BMW MOTORSPORTS CHAMPION TEAM DRIVER. We'll also have Crevier's own Mighty MINI, kept intact after a 25 hour endurance race - dirt, dings, and all - for you to see, and celebrate! 

Light refreshments will be served and valet parking will be available Crevier BMW's main lot. Please join us on Thursday, January 15th from 6:00 - 8:00 p.m. at Crevier BMW and MINI, 1500 Auto Mall Drive, Santa Ana, CA 92705.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I actually got this the other day as a physical mailer.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

I got two emails regarding this... one from Crevier, and one from Judy Ray with Driving Concepts.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

yup, just passing the word along. searched for reposts, didn't find any other posts regarding this.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm going to try to be there.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Ahhhh  I am so far away. 

You guys have fun! 
:thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Did any other local 'Festers show up? AFAIK, only ScottN2Retro, myself, and Interlocker were there. (Interlocker doesn't count because he was one of the guests of honor  )

Anyhoo... it was a fun gathering... we got to hob-nob with many folks, several of the BMWCCA instructors we've come to know as track-junkies were also there... 

The party was to celebrate the drivers' victory at the recent 25 hour Endurance race held at Thunderhill Raceway. They had the MINI that was driven in front of the Crevier MINI dealership... war scars and all.

One of the drivers was Bill Auberlen's brother, Geoff. Bill Auberlen made his appearance as well and signed personalized autographs. 

Congratulations to the guests of honor! G. Auberlen, J. Lawson, D. Mecey, J. Ray, and D. Young! :clap:

We stuck around for about 4 hours... :yikes: and met so many people, including some staff at Crevier, and various members of the Auberlen family. It was good times chatting with the familiar faces we've gotten to know at the driving schools (instructors), and also with new people like Bill's brother Geoff, and several of the Crevier staff.

I gotta say, I was surprised that Bill remembered the pic that HACK took of me with him at the Laguna Seca races back in September. Thanks ScottN2Retro for the print! I think he's starting to recognize us already... :eeps: This was only the second time I've ever seen the guy. I dunno about Scott... :eeps: 

Here are a few pics I took with my camera phone... sorry they weren't clearer. Anyone want to buy me a new digicam?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

doeboy, thanks for the good summary of the evening. :thumbup: 

Wow! That was a lot of fun - well at least for me - not sure about doeboy (as he endured nearly 4 hours of pimp daddy working the room :bigpimp: ) Oh, and bimmerchick was there as well. :thumbup: 

doeboy might be right about Bill maybe actually beginning to recognize us. He was asking "you guys always travel together?" :eeps: and then at the very end of the evening when people were saying their goodbyes, I told Bill we'd see him at the tracks. He said "I know I'll be seeing you guys there."  

He really liked the article that was done in Performance BMW magazine on the Turner Team (Sept. '03 issue) where it had pictures of the first race where Bimmerfest.com was on his car. Oh, and HACK, I didn't just look out for doeboy. I also made some other prints from your Laguna Seca pics and Bill was delighted to take some of those home (where he promised to put the 8x10 up in his office) - and I put your photo credit on the back :bigpimp: So you can proudly to say your work is hanging on Bill Auberlen's wall.  Bill was particularly intrigued by that one shot you got on the corkscrew exit where his suspension is bottomed out - he said he wanted to show that one to Will Turner.

It was a pleasure to meet everyone there, especially all the nice people in Bill's family. Has some great talks with his father and brother. His father does a lot of photography work at Bill's races and some of his work at the Laguna Seca race was posted on B'fest by Dugmar from TMS.

But for all who didn't go, you missed a nice event. Bill brought lots of the LMR and Speed WC posters to sign and had time to talk to everybody.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: I wasn't there :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 


 Sounds like lots of fun! I wish they came up to OR sometimes.... :thumbup: :angel:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Akakubi said:


> I wish they came up to OR sometimes.... :thumbup: :angel:


Found out that Bill will be driving for TMS again in SPEED WC Touring to defend his title - and they do run Portland this year :thumbup:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> Found out that Bill will be driving for TMS again in SPEED WC Touring to defend his title - and they do run Portland this year :thumbup:


Awesome!

I'm definitely getting a pit pass this year. :thumbup: :banana:


----------

